# Motor City Furry Con 2017



## JinxiFox (Mar 18, 2017)

My sister passed away last week, my husband and I will not be able to make the trip to this con, so there is a king size room available in the main hotel.


----------



## Raven-Foxx (Mar 22, 2017)

I am so sorry. My condolences t0 you, Jinxi.


----------



## JinxiFox (Mar 22, 2017)

Raven-Foxx said:


> I am so sorry. My condolences t0 you, Jinxi.


Thank you so much Raven. It means more than you know.


----------



## Dvalin (Mar 22, 2017)

JinxiFox said:


> My sister passed away last week, my husband and I will not be able to make the trip to this con, so there is a king size room available in the main hotel.


I'm sorry for your loss, I've been in your position before but in my culture we say that death is an honor, your sister is with the gods and will be happier in their next life.
My condolences to you Jinxi, may you live a happy and fortune filled life.


----------



## JinxiFox (Mar 30, 2017)

Dvalin said:


> I'm sorry for your loss, I've been in your position before but in my culture we say that death is an honor, your sister is with the gods and will be happier in their next life.
> My condolences to you Jinxi, may you live a happy and fortune filled life.


My sister and  follow the pagan path, she the Egypt pantheon and me the Celtic, and we crossed into each others pantheons a lot. I see her in the palace of the Gods, reclining on a bench, with her faithful pup, Sutekh at her side, and in no pain.


----------

